# Stackmat Timer Problem



## nitrocan (Sep 26, 2008)

I've had this problem for a while, and couldn't fix it. When I turn on the stackmat timer, I place my hands on it, the red light flashes, and just about when the green light is going to flash, everything on the screen goes crazy and it shuts itself down. I sometimes can make it start if I can let go of it just at the right time (Which just happens 1/100). Has anyone else encountered this problem before? Or should I just get a new one?


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 26, 2008)

sounds like you need a new battery.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ seconded

100% sure you need a new battery.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 26, 2008)

That was a relief  Ok thanks.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 26, 2008)

stackmat timers do weird things when you need a new battery. One time, my battery was almost dead, so the timer started counting really fast. So when I really got ~30 seconds at the time, it would say that I got ~45 seconds.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2008)

yes its the battery


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 26, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> I've had this problem for a while, and couldn't fix it. When I turn on the stackmat timer, I place my hands on it, the red light flashes, and just about when the green light is going to flash, everything on the screen goes crazy and it shuts itself down. I sometimes can make it start if I can let go of it just at the right time (Which just happens 1/100). Has anyone else encountered this problem before? Or should I just get a new one?


Please search the forums. The problem has already been brought up.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4446&highlight=

And yes, it's the battery problem. Get a new battery.


----------



## a510592 (Nov 19, 2010)

So I just got my stackmat timer and I have a similar problem. When I put my hands on the timer, the red light comes on, then the green light just as it should, but when I let go to solve my cube the lights stay lit and the timer doesn't start counting. I turn off the power and turn it back on and it starts working again. This happens 50% of the time I use my timer. Any thoughts?


----------

